# Tiablo A9 53mm aspherical upgrade head!



## StefanFS (Feb 5, 2009)

It seems that Tiablo is in the throw race for real now. This I want.....

Tiablo A9 Collimator head:

Edit! 
An old fashioned link as my vb never seem to work...
http://www.tiablolight.com/Upgrade%20parts.htm

That seem to be in the region of an aspherical Maglite. Tiablo claim +60 000 lux (almost 70 000). I have been able to push a Mag with R2 and aspherical to the region of 70 000 lux, and that is bright.

Some additional pics and a price:
http://www.kanterado.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=141&products_id=763


----------



## TONY M (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool head upgrade.:devil:


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info Stefan,

I just have to say Wow, I may get this upgrade head instead of getting an A10. But the question is if it will fit to the A10 as well?

Regards, Patric


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 5, 2009)

Not all that snapped over the holes in the bezel. I hope it doesn't contribute to backsplash. Maybe you could fill them with glow powder. Also looks like the bezel might be a little short (Tiablo site pix) to really protect the lens, just barely extends past.

-LT


----------



## evenchaos (Feb 5, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> But the question is if it will fit to the A10 as well?



Very good question - I hope they do release one for the A10 (alongside a better regulator).


----------



## maxilux (Feb 5, 2009)

You find some pictures and Beamshots here:

http://www.schiermeier.biz/html/tiablo_zoomoptik.html

It is one of the best parts for Flashlights wich i see in the last years.


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Feb 5, 2009)

Any idea how much or where to order one of these heads?


----------



## maxilux (Feb 5, 2009)

In Germany or near Europe you see the link, in the US ask your Tiablo Dealer. And trust me.... it is great !


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## lightforce2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmm..... An A9 aspheric, very interesting 

I have a couple of questions -
1. At this point in time which dealers have this upgrade in stock?
2. which dealers will have them available soon?

So far its not listed on the Australian or USA dealers websites but on German & Japanese websites, a bit hard for me to read & order from

cheers


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have an A8 ...I guess the new head will fit to my light...right ?

I was planning to buy an ULTRAFIRE 007 but the TIABLO new head will have a much better throw . Plus it's regulated for twice the time 
Plus it's cheaper.


----------



## maxilux (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes the Collimator Head fits the A8 too,


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought one of those KD Q5 aspherical kits and put it in 2D Mag.It looked so butt ugly I was embarrassed to be seen with it!People were asking if my lens was melting.But this is a thing of beauty.:thumbsup:


----------



## shahzh (Feb 6, 2009)

I've just ordrered the JB M1X and now this....hmm what a great year to start with. But I like Tiablo A9 for its size and this head upgrade will definitely makes it perform better.:thumbsup:


----------



## mkphc (Feb 6, 2009)

will this work on an A-8?

does anybody know where I can get an A-8 textured reflector?


----------



## maxilux (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes it works with A8, because the LED module is the same, a OP Reflektor you can get a Tiablo Dealer in your country or send me pm.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 6, 2009)

maxilux said:


> In Germany or near Europe you see the link, in the US ask your Tiablo Dealer. And trust me.... it is great !



I would love to order the zoom optik from schiermeier.biz but I didn't find out how. :shrug: 
Yet


----------



## maxilux (Feb 6, 2009)

I think write an mail or fill out the "Kontaktformular"


----------



## mkphc (Feb 6, 2009)

where do I get one?

how much does it cost?

please help me!


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 6, 2009)

Check the nearest dealer.

Price? My local (Poland) distributor have them for ~$34.


----------



## artec540 (Feb 6, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks for the info Stefan,
> 
> I just have to say Wow, I may get this upgrade head instead of getting an A10. But the question is if it will fit to the A10 as well?
> 
> Regards, Patric



And the answer is "No". I've got an a 9 and an a 10 and the a 10's head is much bigger. Pity!


----------



## lightforce2 (Feb 6, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Check the nearest dealer.
> 
> Price? My local (Poland) distributor have them for ~$34.


 
Do you have a link to the distributor? the German dealer has sold out but will have more in soon. There are none in Australia or USA that I'm aware of

thanks.


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 6, 2009)

lightforce2 said:


> Do you have a link to the distributor? the German dealer has sold out but will have more in soon. There are none in Australia or USA that I'm aware of
> thanks.


Problem is - they still don't ship abroad. I just wrote their price.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 7, 2009)

I have them coming, should be here late next week. 

I'm only shipping within the U.S. right now, I apologize in advance to my overseas friends. :candle:


----------



## 276 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool!!


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Feb 7, 2009)

Im in for (1) for sure.....would you like a PM regarding?

Thanks,
PAUL


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 7, 2009)

EvilPaul2112 said:


> Im in for (1) for sure.....would you like a PM regarding?
> 
> Thanks,
> PAUL


 
Hi Paul, please send me a pm on CPF Marketplace, as any sales need to be handled in that forum. I'm not taking pre-orders, but will start a waiting list. I'll contact everyone when the heads come in late next week. Thanks!


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 7, 2009)

I already have the A9. I just want this aspherical lens. Tell me anyone where to order from a dealer which ships overseas...

Regards, Patric


----------



## greenlight (Feb 7, 2009)

That's pretty cool, it looks like the same lens that's used in the Mag upgrades.

Is there a reason why these upgrade lenses aren't lenticular in shape (like the inova x1?).


----------



## lightforce2 (Feb 7, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> I already have the A9. I just want this aspherical lens. Tell me anyone where to order from a dealer which ships overseas...


 
- The Australian dealer does'nt have them
- The German dealer did have them
- The USA dealer will have them, but wont ship internationaly
- The Polish dealer does have them, but wont ship internationaly
- Tiablo have told me to order from the Japaneese dealer who has them, however I can't read the website, i'ts in Japaneese only

I think Tiablo need need some more dealers :shakehead

If there's any other dealers who out there who have the collminator lens & ship internationaly, please let us know

thanks


----------



## maxilux (Feb 7, 2009)

Wait some more days, the dealers must have in stock at first, it is a brand new item.


----------



## YourTime (Feb 7, 2009)

I was told that Flashcrazy will stock these upgrade soon. Australia is such a small market for flashlight therefore looks like they wont have any dealer, however you could always email tiablo and im sure they can help you out 

all the best


----------



## lightforce2 (Feb 7, 2009)

There is a dealer on OZ but it looks like he's going out of Tiablo's, A8 & A9 are sold out & no A10's on the website. 

I have PM'ed Tiablo & they said to order one from the Japaneese dealer's website. That was a great help!!!, I can't read Japaneese & google wont translate the order form:shrug:

I might send 4sevens.com an email & enquire there


----------



## 276 (Feb 7, 2009)

Last night i sent 4sevens an email about it.


----------



## alohaluau (Feb 8, 2009)

lightforce2 said:


> There is a dealer on OZ but it looks like he's going out of Tiablo's, A8 & A9 are sold out & no A10's on the website.



G'day lightforce2,

I've emailed David at Torchworld to see if he's bringing any in, will post here when I get a response.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## mkphc (Feb 8, 2009)

go on the japanese web site and then translate it with GOOGLE, go to google and enter translator, and so on


----------



## Photongun (Feb 8, 2009)

If you guys manage to find someone who wants to ship to Oz count me in. Perhaps 3 of us ordering at once will make it more worthwhile for the sender?


----------



## alohaluau (Feb 8, 2009)

Photongun said:


> If you guys manage to find someone who wants to ship to Oz count me in. Perhaps 3 of us ordering at once will make it more worthwhile for the sender?



To Oz A9 owners,

I got a reply from David from Torchword.com.au:

Quote/
Yes, we will be getting some with our next order for A9s, these will be available from Tiablo at the end of the month.
/End quote. :twothumbs

I will be in the queue for one! Once again  due to my collection... 

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 8, 2009)

To bad A8's aren't available. I'd buy an aspheric A8.


----------



## lightforce2 (Feb 8, 2009)

alohaluau said:


> To Oz A9 owners,
> 
> I got a reply from David from Torchword.com.au:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Luau, 

I was about to make an enquiry with Torchworld & 4Sevens.
I ll now place an order with Torchworld, its good to be able to suport our local bloke

cheers


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cool! I'm quite interested in this.


----------



## paulr (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, this thing looks just insane, and I mean that in a GOOD way, if you know what I mean. I hope they make one for the A10. I don't have any Tiablo lights yet (or any other real throwmonster) but I've been thinking of getting an ACE.


----------



## Photongun (Feb 8, 2009)

Just want to confirm that this upgrade will work with my tiablo A8 Q5?

Anyone 100% sure about this?


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 8, 2009)

Photongun said:


> Just want to confirm that this upgrade will work with my tiablo A8 Q5?
> 
> Anyone 100% sure about this?


 
Yes, it will work with the A8. As far as I know, the A8 and A9 are physically the same... just different driver circuits.


----------



## Photongun (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks. Now to figure out where to get one.


----------



## divine (Feb 8, 2009)

lightforce2 said:


> - The Australian dealer does'nt have them
> - The German dealer did have them
> - The USA dealer will have them, but wont ship internationaly
> - The Polish dealer does have them, but wont ship internationaly
> ...


If the Japan dealer is Pro-Light, email them, they are very good via email.


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 9, 2009)

Would I be correct in assuming the DEFT is still in a different league then this?


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 9, 2009)

300winmag said:


> Would I be correct in assuming the DEFT is still in a different league then this?


 
Yes.. the DEFT drives the LED harder and has a different lens. The DEFT can drive the LED harder because it is much larger, having more mass to dissipate the heat. I guess the A9 w/aspheric lens can be considered a mini DEFT in terms of performance.


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 9, 2009)

Though so, Thanx for the confirm.


----------



## 276 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got an email back from 4sevens saying "Currently we do not carry those parts but may do so in the future".

Flashcrazy if you get them i will be interested.


----------



## maxilux (Feb 10, 2009)

The German dealer has in stock now !


----------



## shahzh (Feb 11, 2009)

paulr said:


> Wow, this thing looks just insane, and I mean that in a GOOD way, if you know what I mean. I hope they make one for the A10. I don't have any Tiablo lights yet (or any other real throwmonster) but I've been thinking of getting an ACE.


 
Throwmonster = Tiablo A10 R2 :thumbsup:


----------



## evenchaos (Feb 11, 2009)

shahzh said:


> Throwmonster = Tiablo A10 R2 :thumbsup:



I really wonder how it would fare with the aspherical lens or evenan aspherical lens with a reflector. But what they really need to do is make a TIROS optic for the A10 to make it stand out against the old A9. Its a shame that an outdated light /ducks beats out the lastest model. C'mon Tiablo


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 11, 2009)

276 said:


> I got an email back from 4sevens saying "Currently we do not carry those parts but may do so in the future".
> 
> Flashcrazy if you get them i will be interested.


 
They should be here by this Saturday.


----------



## maxilux (Feb 11, 2009)

shahzh said:


> Throwmonster = Tiablo A10 R2 :thumbsup:



Thromonster+++ = Tiablo A9 with Collimator Head !!


----------



## 276 (Feb 11, 2009)

FlashCrazy said:


> They should be here by this Saturday.




 Let me know when you have a thread for it.


----------



## ispayboy (Feb 11, 2009)

FlashCrazy said:


> They should be here by this Saturday.


 
do you already have a price quote on this.... spot me for 1 head....if you already have a list or send an email when you have 'em on Saturday....


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 12, 2009)

To all... I'll have them available for sale this Friday. Pricing is $29.95, plus $4.75 for Priority shipping.. the only way I can send them right now. I will also have the A9 flashlights available around the end of the month... if the lens is ordered along with an A9, the lens will be $24.95.

I will start a sales thread in the Dealer's Corner on CPF Marketplace by Friday afternoon. Please keep an eye over there for the thread... it will have more info along with payment details. Thanks!


----------



## 276 (Feb 12, 2009)

Great!!! I'll have to keep an eye out while I'm at work on Friday.


----------



## alohaluau (Feb 16, 2009)

lightforce2 said:


> Thanks Luau,
> 
> I was about to make an enquiry with Torchworld & 4Sevens.
> I ll now place an order with Torchworld, its good to be able to suport our local bloke
> ...



Further updates from Torchworld, they "will have them in stock when our order can be filled, some Tiablo items are not going to be available until the end of this month."

Priced around AUD$40 (possibly) due to the current exchange rate. 

Possibly Tiablo themselves getting busy due to the renewed interest in their torches? 

I definitely will be placing one on order for sure! 

Cheers,


----------



## JNewell (Feb 16, 2009)

First reports here in the US should be popping up this week when FlashCrazy's shipments start arriving.


----------



## cerberuss (Feb 17, 2009)

For non-americans...I just saw that the aspherical head is available "ships right away" at a certain famous chinese dealer... DIY section.


----------



## alohaluau (Feb 17, 2009)

cerberuss said:


> For non-americans...I just saw that the aspherical head is available "ships right away" at a certain famous chinese dealer... DIY section.



That's a good find cerberuss! Probably good for those who are not near to any authorised distributors.

I'll stick with my local Oz distributor but just have to wait until they get stock...


----------



## JNewell (Feb 17, 2009)

Arrived today via Priority Mail to the East coast - thanks. All I can say is, amazing. I've never seen a beam that tight, apart from a laser. It's so tight that the light might actually not be a whole lot of use at less than 50 yards! I know that this is a useless post w/o pictures but there's no way of getting time to do that during the work week.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 18, 2009)

*Beamshot - comparison between reflector and aspheric lens*

Today I received the aspheric lens from http://www.schiermeier.biz.

Here is an indoor wall comparison picture between the reflector and aspheric lens. Maybe not the very best comparison for the purpose of this item, but it shows how small the focused beam is in comparison to the reflector. It's like removing all the spillbeam of a reflector light and place it in the hotspot. The result will be a very intense light point. But actually it's wider than the hotspot of the A9 with the reflector.

Here is a comparison shot:





I went out with my cousin and brought with me this one as well as Fenix TK20.
Below is a beamshot comparison. Unfortunately the picture is underexposed, but if you look carefully you can see the hotspot of TK20 to the left of the A9 aspheric beam...






Regards, Patric


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 18, 2009)

What TK20 hotspot? I don't see any hotspot! 

Kidding aside, thanks for posting the pics! A bunch more people should be receiving theirs in the next day or so. I'm curious to see the reactions from those who haven't experienced an aspherical before. :duck:


----------



## 276 (Feb 19, 2009)

I love mine never seen anything like it in person. I forgot to use mine in the fog in my area.


----------



## evenchaos (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Beamshot - comparison between reflector and aspheric lens*



Swedpat said:


> Here is an indoor wall comparison picture between the reflector and aspheric lens. Maybe not the very best comparison for the purpose of this item, but it shows how small the focused beam is in comparison to the reflector. It's like removing all the spillbeam of a reflector light and place it in the hotspot. The result will be a very intense light point. But actually it's wider than the hotspot of the A9 with the reflector.



Might be a little off-topic, but one thing that has bothered me with all the commercial kits & setups that I have come across is the lack of a reflector alongside the aspheric lens.

While you are saying that the lens removed all the spill and put it into the hotspot, I don't think that it can be accurately stated as such. A reflector bounces the sidespill from the led and projects it forward into the hotspot while an aspheric lens just projects whatever light is hitting it from the led and projects an image of the led out in a distance while the side emitted light is mostly absorbed by the metal casing as heat.

So the question is why does the kit not include a reflector and the aspheric lens? Anyone come across some beamshots & lux measurements for a different light (maybe a [email protected]?) with {aspheric+reflector} & {aspheric alone} ?

And a side node: Tiablo, how about coming out with a glass TIR optic for the A10 flashlight - that would dump out ~96% of the light into the hotspot :candle:


----------



## ez78 (Feb 19, 2009)

evenchaos, I think I have seen a comparison between aspherical vs aspherical + reflector somewhere. The result was that the reflector was pretty much useless with the aspherical lens. It will just add some spill or weird coronas around the hotspot. This is because only the light coming from the point source where the emitter is located will be projected forward as a beam. Light coming from the reflector is hitting the lens in totally wrong angle and will just end up everywhere else but the main beam and the hot spot. Thats how I understood it. So reflector is usefull only if you want some spill with your aspherical light it won't add any lux to the hotspot.


Anyone have any experience if those Tiablo products at the certain famous chinese dealer are real or fake?


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Beamshot - comparison between reflector and aspheric lens*



evenchaos said:


> *While you are saying that the lens removed all the spill and put it into the hotspot, I don't think that it can be accurately stated as such*. A reflector bounces the sidespill from the led and projects it forward into the hotspot while an aspheric lens just projects whatever light is hitting it from the led and projects an image of the led out in a distance while the side emitted light is mostly absorbed by the metal casing as heat.



Thank you for the comment. You may be right, but *I think* it's a good way to express the practical function of the aspheric lens in comparison to a reflector. Because as well the total light amount and intensity becomes much higher with the lens than the hotspot of a reflector, it does mean that a significant part of the spill with a reflector now instead goes into the center. 
We could also say that we have created a much brighter hotspot for the sacrifice of spill.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Trekmeister (Feb 19, 2009)

Received a head for my A8 today from www.schiermeier.biz by mail, it was well packaged and no damages at all.

Since this is my first aspherical I find it quite impressive! I wonder if my neighbours are as happy as me about it though. 

Finish seems good, but the colour doesn't match my A8 at all. I'm not suprised and it is not a big deal really, at least not to me. Biggest gripe is that the lens protrudes ever so slightly in front of the bezel meaning I can't have the light standing up when not using it.


----------



## JNewell (Feb 19, 2009)

Trekmeister said:


> Biggest gripe is that the lens protrudes ever so slightly in front of the bezel meaning I can't have the light standing up when not using it.


 
Odd - mine does not. I'd be pretty irked if it did.


----------



## evenchaos (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Beamshot - comparison between reflector and aspheric lens*



Swedpat said:


> Thank you for the comment. You may be right, but *I think* it's a good way to express the practical function of the aspheric lens in comparison to a reflector. Because as well the total light amount and intensity becomes much higher with the lens than the hotspot of a reflector, it does mean that a significant part of the spill with a reflector now instead goes into the center.
> We could also say that we have created a much brighter hotspot for the sacrifice of spill.
> 
> Regards, Patric



I understand what you are saying, and the net result which you are describing is correct - there is no question that spill is removed and hot spot is much brighter with an aspherical.

I should probably point out that an aspheric captures a different section of the light output from the LED as opposed to a reflector and the lens has a higher transmittance efficiency as opposed to a reflector's reflection efficiency which contributes to the brighter hotspot.


----------



## 276 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Beamshot - comparison between reflector and aspheric lens*

Mine protrudes too, it really is slightly.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 20, 2009)

Trekmeister said:


> Biggest gripe is that the lens protrudes ever so slightly in front of the bezel meaning I can't have the light standing up when not using it.



I was on the way to mention it, because it's the same with my example. Therefore I don't want to have it standing upright on hard surfaces which could scrath the lens. But on a table mat or carpet will work. Quite bad actually, which I consider to be a faulty in the design. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## JNewell (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know whether it's FlashCrazy or Tiablo, but mine arrived with both a GITD and a plain o-ring for the bezel. If the difference is slight, perhaps using both together would fix the protruding problem.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 20, 2009)

When I have seen the pictures at http://www.schiermeier.biz/html/tiablo_zoomoptik.html of the beam with the aspheric head it showed a clear defined projection of the LED-chip. But not from my light, the beam was unsharp. Today I tried to turn the head back from the bottom level I noticed that the image of the LED-chip clearly appeared. And the projection of the chip became much smaller than with the head turned down to bottom. 
Actually it ought to mean that I earlier didn't make use of the highest possible lux value, and that the head shall not be turned down to maximum.

BUT: the "problem" with the beam focused to the sharp image of the chip is that the head is loose, it's possible to wiggle. With the aspheric head it includes two o-rings. I thought they are spare rings, but are they intended to stable the head when it's not turned down maximum?


----------



## Jesseri (Feb 23, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> BUT: the "problem" with the beam focused to the sharp image of the chip is that the head is loose, it's possible to wiggle. With the aspheric head it includes two o-rings. I thought they are spare rings, but are they intended to stable the head when it's not turned down maximum?


 
Yeah, mine does that too. I quess the treading is just a bit too loose. Original head doesn't move that much. Maybe bigger o-rings would help. There just came one big o-ring with the aspheric. head. 

Here's one more picture. I know, i need a proper camera . Picture is taken about 5 meters away. 

From left to right:

Tiablo A9 aspheric vs KD M*g aspheric


----------



## Jesseri (Feb 23, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 23, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> BUT: the "problem" with the beam focused to the sharp image of the chip is that the head is loose, it's possible to wiggle. With the aspheric head it includes two o-rings. I thought they are spare rings, but are they intended to stable the head when it's not turned down maximum?


 
Yes, if focused indoors to see the LED chip outline, the head will backed out all the way. But for actual use outdoors, the focus point won't have the head backed out so far... and it shouldn't be wobbly. 

Thanks for bringing up the focusing ability... many users probably aren't aware, and just tighten the head down all the way... then they wonder where all the throw is. So to everyone... make sure you tighten the head all the way down, then back it out until you find the best focus for the distance you're using it! Then you'll have a  on your face!

By the way, Swedpat and Jesseri: thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## shahzh (Feb 24, 2009)

FlashCrazy said:


> So to everyone... make sure you tighten the head all the way down, then back it out until you find the best focus for the distance you're using it! Then you'll have a  on your face!



I totally agree on that. Mine came with the GITD o-ring. This is my first aspheric lens light...and I'm very impress. It matched my A9 perfectly.:thumbsup:


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my specimen a while back, tonight I had the time to test it.

On my slightly overdriven A9 (1.25-1.3A) it manages 67 500 lux at one metre and ~1500 lux at 5 metres. As a comparison my modded Dereelight DBS V2 manages 30 500 lux at 1 m. and ~800 lux at 5 m.

When throwing far the DBS is totally lost compared with the the aspheric A9. Not even close. This is with the aspheric focussed so the die shape is clearly seen at a distance.

The only thing I have that can outthrow it is a quickly smacked together 2A CREE R2 test Mag with an aspeherical lens (surplus shed) that manages a bit over 100 kilolux at 1 m. and 2400 lux at 5 m.

I use measured values, not recalculated numbers.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 25, 2009)

Love mine as well! It throws even better than my Tiablo A10. As a matter of fact, the only thing in my stable that throws better is my Maxabeam. I love this thing!


----------



## YourTime (Feb 25, 2009)

god damn

This is suck big time brudda

I happen to live in Australia and all the dealers in Aus has ran out of stock. 

I wanted to add this baby to my thrower collection


----------



## 276 (Feb 25, 2009)

You can always check with with Flashcrazy who said he would ship international in about a month http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=190809&page=3


----------



## shahzh (Feb 26, 2009)

This sucker really throws...Tiablo should do an aspherical upgrade for the A10 as well.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 26, 2009)

The A10 MC-E with aspheric....WOW!


----------



## alohaluau (Feb 26, 2009)

YourTime said:


> I happen to live in Australia and all the dealers in Aus has ran out of stock.
> 
> I wanted to add this baby to my thrower collection



Write to Dave at torchworld.com.au, I've placed an order with him to hold an A9 upgrade kit for me + some accessories.

He's a good guy to deal with.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## evenchaos (Feb 26, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> The A10 MC-E with aspheric....WOW!



Is there some news of a pending release ? BTW if Tiablo decided to make a glass TIR optic for the A10 than it would be a double WOW but thats just wishful thinking for now.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 2, 2009)

This holiday I was on a Starparty in south of Sweden. Among binoculars, telescopes and green laserpointers it was also a "laser flashlight"; actually I had brought with me the A9 with collimator head! People became very impressed, because they had never before seen such a flashlight, and they asked where to buy. I could easily sold my example but I didn't want, of course...
But actually the "laser A9" really works like a green laser pointer to point out stars!

Today I tried it outside. Snowy weather and the whitest possible snow. The projected image of the LED-chip is clearly visible at 15-20m distance on the white snow surface. And that during completely daylight! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## entropyspigot (Mar 6, 2009)

Is there any way this would work on a Lumapower MRV?


----------



## 276 (Mar 6, 2009)

Doesn't work for it, the lumapower is smaller. You can hold it in place but you get a round beam.


----------



## shahzh (Mar 7, 2009)

Any suggestion on how to make the aspheric lens not protruding from the bezel?. I've tried using the black o-ring and the GITD together it doesn't work well.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 7, 2009)

Shahzh,

I made a protection by thin cardboard and then wrapped electrical tape around it. Not the most reliable solution, but usable. I will soon find some better material, some plastic would be even better. Now I can put it upright without risking to scratch the lens. The advantage also is (in my opinion) that the round holes will be sealed to avoid the stray light through them. 
I send a picture of it:



 

Regards, Patric


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 7, 2009)

So does anyone have these available yet within the US? I haven't seen them anywhere other than international stores as of yet. Am I just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## BMF (Mar 8, 2009)

BirdofPrey said:


> So does anyone have these available yet within the US? I haven't seen them anywhere other than international stores as of yet. Am I just looking in the wrong place?






It's been about a month being sold right here in the US.


----------



## shahzh (Mar 8, 2009)

Patric,

Thanks for your info and pic. Looks good. I was thinking of cutting out a cardboard into an o-ring shape, using the plastic retainer for the lens as a template and put it on the front inner side of the bezel between the GITD o-ring and the lens. Its really bugging me actually because I can't put it bezel down and its just protrudes about 0.5mm only. 

By covering the holes does it make a lot of difference?


----------



## trailblazer (Mar 8, 2009)

will this fit on a surefire m6?


----------



## shahzh (Mar 8, 2009)

trailblazer said:


> will this fit on a surefire m6?



I don't think so.


----------



## divine (Mar 9, 2009)

Kai has the aspheric head on sale for $19.99 shipped. :thinking:


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 9, 2009)

shahzh said:


> Patric,
> 
> Thanks for your info and pic. Looks good. I was thinking of cutting out a cardboard into an o-ring shape, using the plastic retainer for the lens as a template and put it on the front inner side of the bezel between the GITD o-ring and the lens. Its really bugging me actually because I can't put it bezel down and its just protrudes about 0.5mm only.
> 
> By covering the holes does it make a lot of difference?



shahzh,

By covering the holes will not make any difference for the throwing, but in my opinion the holes during some occations are annoying because I don't want stray light at the sides near me. Though I think the holes were made for a cool design, I don't consider them practical. 
Especially not at a starparty, when the amateurastronomers using their telescopes don't want annoying light spreading around...

Regards, Patric


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Mar 9, 2009)

shahzh said:


> Any suggestion on how to make the aspheric lens not protruding from the bezel?. I've tried using the black o-ring and the GITD together it doesn't work well.


 Iam wondering why this upgraded lens doesnt come with directions? It shouldn't Protrude from the bezel, hearing this doesnt sound right to me, maybe its installed wrong. I get mine Wednesday and hope it fits because I really like my light now and wont if this upgrade is a pain.


----------



## shahzh (Mar 11, 2009)

Patric,

Thanks for the explaination. At last I managed to mod the aspherical lens from not protruding out by using the microwaveable plastic container and cut it into a spacer just like the one they include to retain the lens from falling out. I cut it using a round cutter. Now the lens sits about 2mm lower from the bezel:thumbsup:. But when fully tighten the head it won't go all the way leaving a slight gap.


----------



## mrmonk7663 (Mar 12, 2009)

Shahzh,,,What exactly did you do to raise the bezel height further over the lense? Also, mine came with a GIGANTIC ORING. What the heck is is for? I personally thought this light sucked UNTIL someone mentioned the focusing of the beam...now I understand how much brighter it is than all my other flashlights (Deree and Dorcy) This light is pretty sweet with the Lense mod!!!


----------



## shahzh (Mar 12, 2009)

I just add some plastic spacers...similiar to the one that holds the lens, its just a tad thinner. You put it at the bottom of the bezel before the GITD o-ring.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Mar 12, 2009)

I got my upgrade head today and have been in the woods trying it out, it really improved the throw but now their is NO spill, except the light coming from the holes in the head, if you dont hold the light out from your body the light coming from the holes can be anoying if holding the light just right. BTW I took one stock head off and installed the new one and the lens is perfect, sitting on a flat surface (table) the lens does not touch the surface, must be quality control if some are. I didnt use any of the supplied o-rings and everything is perfect, the head is tight and the coating/paint is perfect.


----------



## shahzh (Mar 12, 2009)

Lucky you....probably the first batch have QC problem.


----------



## Rancid Badger (Mar 12, 2009)

I received mine today - lo and behold, the lens protrudes beyond the bezel. :shakehead


----------



## mrmonk7663 (Mar 12, 2009)

My lens protrudes ever so slightly too...honestly i'm not real worried about it. What I would like to know though is what the hell this gigantic O-ring is for that came with it? Also, what does GITD oring mean.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 12, 2009)

I would have thought we would have seen a lot more outdoor beamshots by now....:thinking:

Can anyone help us out with those??


----------



## shahzh (Mar 12, 2009)

mrmonk7663 said:


> My lens protrudes ever so slightly too...honestly i'm not real worried about it. What I would like to know though is what the hell this gigantic O-ring is for that came with it? Also, what does GITD oring mean.



The black gigantic o-ring you referred to is to replace the GITD (Glow In The Dark) o-ring in case you don't like it.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 13, 2009)

Is it possible that using the black o-ring under the GITD ring would solve the problem a few users have reported where the bezel does not extend fully to protect the lens?


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 13, 2009)

I got mine and I am happy with that.
Once the head was completly screwed to the main body I was unable to get the best focus position.
So I had to unscrew a bit the 2 pieces of the head but in that case the lens was rattling inside the head.
Then I have added the extra big o-ring and now the head is completely screwed and the best focus was achieved ! :twothumbs

It throws really good but it can't compete with my ex-DEFT which was putting 3 times more lux according to the estimations. However the DEFT was considerably bulkier


----------



## mrmonk7663 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know what the big oring is for and what GITD stands for  I'll swap out the GITD for the black one on Sunday and see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## moviles (Mar 14, 2009)

how many mm of diametre has the thread??????????


----------



## ez78 (Mar 14, 2009)

I fixed the lens protruding issue by taking the white plastic ring from behind the lens and inserted it on the GITD ring. No extra parts needed. Then I think I fixed the lens rattling when the head is unscrewed issue by making an 'o-ring' from electrical wire and inserted it where the white plastic ring used to be.

Edit: I am not totally sure if the hotspot can be focused to give sharp picture of the emitter with these fixes...I don't have my tiablo A9 yet, still in the mail, but had to experiment with the throw head.

moviles: The diameter is 24.5mm.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Mar 14, 2009)

*Sounds like a defective product, send them back to Tiablo if the lens is loose or protruding.*


----------



## HEDP (Mar 14, 2009)

EvilPaul2112 said:


> Im in for (1) for sure.....would you like a PM regarding?
> 
> Thanks,
> PAUL
> ...





I just wanted to help you out, this is the actual quote in your sig from George Orwell.

*
"People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf."*


.


----------



## moviles (Mar 14, 2009)

ez78 said:


> moviles: The diameter is 24.5mm.


ty man


----------



## MIKES250R (Apr 22, 2009)

I received my new Tiablo A-9 with the aspherical lense(thanks Joseph). I must say that I am pleasantly surprised that the Tiablo with the aspherical lense is more functional than I thought it would be. After some adjusting of the head, a few turns here and a few turns there the beam can be focussed in and out quite a bit. I have settled on a nice round beam pattern that still has plenty of throw. Sure there is the whole novelty of the thing- that is the wow factor. However, I really do see myself using the asperical head especially on the boat at night when I am trying to find navigational markers at great distance. In the past I had relied on one of my HID lights which was bulkier and did not give me the instant on gradification of the LED. More testing and evaluation is needed but right now I am truly loving this impressive little torch .

Mike


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 23, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I bought one of those KD Q5 aspherical kits and put it in 2D Mag.It looked so butt ugly I was embarrassed to be seen with it!People were asking if my lens was melting.But this is a thing of beauty.:thumbsup:


 

I also purchased the KD Q5 aspheric. It focused really good and the beamshoots look just like the Tiablo A8 aspheric. I already purchased another Mag aspheric Kit and I am having Nailbender build me a dedicated high current single emitter custom aspheric version too. 

You will eigher love them or hate them. It is true that side spill is not great at all. The small area at distance it covers is not great at all eigther, but this KD aspheric kit caused me the most wow factor ever.:sick2: 

When going out for a walk after dinner the tight beam allows you to just light up your way and not your neighboors property. For wooded enviorments I use my incan set-ups. 

The Tiablo A9 aspheric was for sale in the Market place used for around 100 dollars, but sold after a couple weeks. I would have purchased it if I didn't have the 3 Mag Aspheric projects going.

bigchelis


----------



## BirdofPrey (Apr 24, 2009)

Ordered one of these for my A8 since I'm buying an EagleTac to do flood duty. Wanted something that would reach out and touch somebody and hopefully this will do the job.

I so hope I'm not disappointed when they arrive.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 25, 2009)

BirdofPrey said:


> Ordered one of these for my A8 since I'm buying an EagleTac to do flood duty. Wanted something that would reach out and touch somebody and hopefully this will do the job.
> 
> I so hope I'm not disappointed when they arrive.


 
I think you'll like it.


----------



## jamira (May 30, 2009)

Tiablo A9 with aspherical lens is very good thrower and it seems to be also a non-lethal optical weapon...
My questions are:
1. is it possible to change the clicky switch for tactical one?
2. If yes,the function OFF-LOW-HIGH-OFF will be the same with the tactical switch?
3. How to increase the optical output - higher voltage supply, change Cree Q5 to R2 or something else???

Thanks for all constructive answers!


----------



## duboost (May 30, 2009)

jamira said:


> Tiablo A9 with aspherical lens is very good thrower and it seems to be also a non-lethal optical weapon...
> My questions are:
> 1. is it possible to chance the clicky switch for tactical one?
> 2. If yes,the function OFF-LOW-HIGH-OFF will be the same with the tactical switch?


flashcrazy's site has a single stage forward tactical switch. http://flashlightconnection.com/Tia...ories/Tactical-Tailcap-Switch-for-A9-p78.html

You will lose the low mode though


----------



## BirdofPrey (May 31, 2009)

duboost said:


> flashcrazy's site has a single stage forward tactical switch. http://flashlightconnection.com/Tia...ories/Tactical-Tailcap-Switch-for-A9-p78.html
> 
> You will lose the low mode though



This is what I did with mine. Don't miss low at all.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2009)

BirdofPrey said:


> This is what I did with mine. Don't miss low at all.


 
Did the same thing with my A9 back when Lighthound was selling the foward-clickie. Don't miss low at all. If I need low, I'll pull out another light.

The new head looks like a great way to turn my A9 into an even better thrower than it already is.


----------



## sonofjesse (Jun 27, 2009)

So where can I buy this I show its out of stock anyplace else sell it?


----------



## soeren (Sep 12, 2009)

Does this thing throw further than an EagleTac M2X?

Greetings Soeren


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure  Throw is much better with aspherical head...


----------



## maxilux (Sep 13, 2009)

Take it, you will be surprised


----------



## BirdofPrey (Sep 13, 2009)

soeren said:


> Does this thing throw further than an EagleTac M2X?
> 
> Greetings Soeren



Far outthrows it. Just doesn't put out as much "useable" light. I've got the single P7 Eagletac and this head for my A9. I can reach MUCH further with the aspherical. Just not as useful. It serves its purpose at work though.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi I am Miro from Croatia ( Europe ) and this is my first post on a candlepowerforum.

Today I have received Tiablo A9 with coolimator head so I will give some of mine experiences to U :

- When using it with original head it has very good throw up to 120 meters ( so if U R hunter it will please U with throwing distance, and very bright light also but comparing it with magcharger it still out throws Tiablo A9 with more focused light)

- When using it with coolimator (aspherical) head we have a different story... Light is focused in a small square that throws bright blue led light 3 times further than with original head up to 300 and more meters... But it is usable only up to 250 meters ( So if U R hunter U can shoot up to 250 meters, it out throw magcharger

- Very important thing that Tiablo A9 works better with 2 cr123 batteries than with 18650 battery and it is 10% brighter and throws further so please order 123 batteries with charger for it U will be much more pleased with that...

- Tiablo A9 is extra quality flashlight with very nice and strong material
- Only thing that is bad on A9 U can not screw aspherical head to the end because it will not throw properly so U need unscrew it few circules back and A9 is a bit loose then and I would said more fragile and non water resistant...

That would be mine experience with Tiablo A9:thumbsup:

I would buy even better thrower than this Tiablo A9 so if someone can suggest me better thrower ( at this size 1×18650 or 2×123 cr) I would be grateful 

So please help me to find better thrower than Tiablo A9 (but only the flashlight that can be bought in stores, not hand assambled flashlights. :wave:


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Miro, and :welcome:

I have Tiablo A9 with the aspherical lens and I find this light fascinating. When I demonstrate it all people becomes very impressed and want one. It's a very special purpose light, usable mainly for illuminating object at long distance. One advantage is that because of the lack of spillbeam you can in many cases shine between two quite close located objects (buildings, for example) without to draw attention (if it's not foggy, of course!), which had been done with a reflector light. Therefore I use to call it a "lazer flashlight".

Regards, Patric


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 25, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Hi Miro, and :welcome:
> 
> I have Tiablo A9 with the aspherical lens and I find this light fascinating. When I demonstrate it all people becomes very impressed and want one. It's a very special purpose light, usable mainly for illuminating object at long distance. One advantage is that because of the lack of spillbeam you can in many cases shine between two quite close located objects (buildings, for example) without to draw attention (if it's not foggy, of course!), which had been done with a reflector light. Therefore I use to call it a "lazer flashlight".
> 
> Regards, Patric



Hi Patrick... Thank U on your warm welcome to CPF... 
People (hunters) are really impressed with Tiablo throwing abbilities... They became stunned... I already have 5 orders for this flashlight from them so I will even earn some $$$ 

You can shoot up to 250 + meters...

I just wonder if some kind yellow lenses can be put on aspherical head for better results on foggy weather...

Small, practical so powerfull flashlight... A+


I am searching for even better thrower than Tiablo A9 aspherical head


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 25, 2009)

Tatjanamagic said:


> I am searching for even better thrower than Tiablo A9 aspherical head



There is nothing better in this size!


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 25, 2009)

Then I'll thrust U... 

Only problem in aspherical head is that U can not tighten it firmly so flashlight can not be water resistant and shock resistant...

How to resolve that problem?

Does anyone resolved that problem with aspherical head?

I would be grateful if someone has solution for that?


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 25, 2009)

I can get perfect focus without exposing the o-rings. So I think that the light is still waterproof.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 25, 2009)

hmm...its only 35 dollars, i think i might buy one ....=[ dang on CPF


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 26, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> I can get perfect focus without exposing the o-rings. So I think that the light is still waterproof.



Well my O-rings are exposed (does that means that I don't have original A9?)

However I have mount it on gun cal. 8×68 s...

I have also try to shoot with flashlight on...

I can say that nothing bad did happened (flashlight stays on place where it has best beam focus although it has 3 full circules exposed)

Some advice how to get best focus without exposing the o-rings?

Maybe I need to put something (some kind of rubber) in a head?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 26, 2009)

If your A9 has the following serial #, it's fake.

5/N:CREEWCQ507080429


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 27, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> If your A9 has the following serial #, it's fake.
> 
> 5/N:CREEWCQ507080429



My serial is A9 SM: 09271246444100


So I have original? Now I am happy 

I really don't know why they did not make that flashlight has the best focus when screwed to the end... :thinking:

This is the only thing that is strange on this flashlight ( U have to screw it to the end and then unscrew it 3 or 4 full circules to have best focus, and I think that flashlight is loosen and non water proof at best focusing point... But still very impressive! )


----------



## lightforce2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Place the lens infront of the white o-ring, this will give you an extra 2mm of focusing adjustment. 

I have 2 modified aspherical Tiablo's that I use for night shooting, one is set up for rifle mount & the other is hand held. 

The rifle mount is always tightly focused within the scopes field of view giving maximum brightness at the crosshair.

The focusing of the hand held is now achieved by rotating the front bezel ring (not the head) the head is now tightly attached to the led/circuit housing. the beam now adjusts from 'wide angle' for use in heavy bushland to a 'pencil beam' for long range use in open country. The adjustment is now firm & precise. I've also fitted a 52mm uv 'skylight' filter to protect the lens however it has the added benefit of producing a more circular beam instead of the usual square beam. this light is fitted with a 630nm red cree led

Tatjanamagic, give me a few days & I'll take some photos and post them here, i think you will be interested to see them

cheers


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 27, 2009)

lightforce2 said:


> Place the lens infront of the white o-ring, this will give you an extra 2mm of focusing adjustment.
> 
> I have 2 modified aspherical Tiablo's that I use for night shooting, one is set up for rifle mount & the other is hand held.
> 
> ...



It is hard to understand U completely what U R saying (but i'll try ) because I know only simple english words so any picture would help me... 

I will take any advice how to mod A9 to get better results...

And not only me I think everybody(especially hunters) awaiting for your pictures now :thumbsup:

I am cheering forward to see your moded A9 ( and please explain how U did that in a few simple steps )

Hunters in Croatia are still on magchargers (legend) but they can put it in a drawer for deserved retirement and celebrate new king of hunting flashlights Tiablo A9 aspherical...


----------



## Noctilion (Oct 1, 2009)

FlashCrazy said:


> I think you'll like it.



Gots mine today, thanks Jay!
Order #: 1254079811-829

OoohhhhhhhhYah... Im liking it! Even with the screw and unscrew of the aspheric head..... anything can be modded/ micky-moused to work to one's liking..... :duh2: The A9 alone is a bad mother F-er already! Thanks again flash for the quick ship... Be visiting your site again pretty soon.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 2, 2009)

Can it take a shotgun recoil? Yes it can  Also notice the laser-like beam visible in the smoke...


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 2, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Can it take a shotgun recoil? Yes it can  Also notice the laser-like beam visible in the smoke...



Very nice... 

It can also take much strong calibers like ,458 WM, 8×68 S, 300WM

Very good materials and nice finish of flashlight...

I think this is BEST BUY flashlight in a world...

If someone has better for this price please let us known...


----------



## FlashCrazy (Oct 2, 2009)

Noctilion said:


> Gots mine today, thanks Jay!
> Order #: 1254079811-829
> 
> OoohhhhhhhhYah... Im liking it! Even with the screw and unscrew of the aspheric head..... anything can be modded/ micky-moused to work to one's liking..... :duh2: The A9 alone is a bad mother F-er already! Thanks again flash for the quick ship... Be visiting your site again pretty soon.


 
You're welcome! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 7, 2009)

I can tell U that game animal like deer are not afraid of light coming from tiablo (light blue light) and this was not the case I had with magcharger or lightforce where animals were stunned for a second and then run away...

This is flashlight is so cool... The best piece of equipment I have...


----------



## stallion2 (Oct 9, 2009)

i just received my A9 and also got the aspheric head, SMR and OPR. its not dark yet and i've only used it inside over short distances but i can see i've got a problem that i thought i might. the LED is slightly off center causing my beam to be off center. some other people have had this problem, it seems rather minor but is still buggin' the poop out of me. its more noticeable w/ the aspheric lense (which btw extends beyond my bezel slightly like some others have said. i think i have a plan for fixing, i'll let you know how it goes)

in any case, is anyone aware of how to center the LED? i thought i read on here somewhere that somebody had but can't find the post now.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it fake or not? Send a mail to tiablo.com... Which serial does it have?


----------



## Noctilion (Oct 16, 2009)

On Tiablo's site, http://www.tiablolight.com/dealers.htm

Have peace of mind if you've purchased from one of these dealers.... I received mine from Flashlight connection... shits legit.

the link to the fake. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209746


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 18, 2009)

jamira said:


> Tiablo A9 with aspherical lens is very good thrower and it seems to be also a non-lethal optical weapon...
> My questions are:
> 1. is it possible to change the clicky switch for tactical one?
> 2. If yes,the function OFF-LOW-HIGH-OFF will be the same with the tactical switch?
> ...



Tactical switch has high mode only...

I think that tiablo manufacturers built low-high-off mode(without posibility to memorize fav settings) because of that extra switch U need to buy if U only want high mode... :laughing:

They new that every hunter, policeman etc... that buys TA9 will need tactical switch so they can earn extra $$$$$


----------



## jorn (Apr 29, 2010)

who sells them now? theese r hard to find


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 29, 2010)

For example here (set of flashlight and the optic).


----------

